# G-body interiors



## king-918

i have an 82 cutlass and was looking for seat to replace the old ones, would like for them to recline so i can sit straight up. caun some one show pics if you have done this swap


----------



## astro64a409

You can get the bucket seats out of any 79-88 Monte Carlo, Regal, Cutlass or Grand Prix better known as the G Body cars. They also have a few of the same year models with the 60/40 split front bench seats that the passenger seat manually recline but those are more rare.


----------



## astro64a409

> _Originally posted by king-918_@Sep 13 2007, 11:34 AM~8782178
> *i have an 82 cutlass and was looking for seat to replace the old ones, would like for them to recline so i can sit straight up. caun some one show pics if you have done this swap
> *


Forgot to add the three different kinds. :twak: I thought you wanted the passenger one to recline but if they have any of this three passenger seats you can expect the driver side to recline. :0  :thumbsup: 

This one belongs to a member on here. This is when both are power seats.









Notice the black handle next to the chrome piece? Both have the same handle.









Notice the manual chrome back adjuster? Usally the driverside is a power seat but reclines too.


----------



## king-918

I HAVE BEEN PAINTING EVERY THING BLACK AND THOUGTH A BOUT GRAND PRIX SEATS 97-01 BECAUSE THEY COME IN BLACK, DO YOU THENK ANY OF THOSE SEATS COME IN BLACK?


----------



## astro64a409

Close enough, I had a 99 with dark gray/black interior. You might need a little adjustments or innovating inventions to give those seat a propper fit in a G body car.


----------



## king-918

what about changing the color of the dash, afraid to paint because when hot will rub off and cracks in cold?


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Good replacement for g-body seats are the el dorado cadillac seats. they are all power and they recline. :biggrin:


----------



## astro64a409

How do you control the seats if the control is on the door in the Eldorados? Thanks


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

You take out the controls and wire htem up under the seat, or you get the seats witht the controls on the side of the seat.


----------



## king-918

what about changing the color of the dash?


----------



## illholla

heres my ladys ls
















and yea i got her a new wheel this was when we were putin it together


----------



## king-918

did you use dye or paint?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Sep 20 2007, 08:40 PM~8836194
> *heres my ladys ls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yea i got her a new wheel this was when we were putin it together
> *



Any more pics of the whole car? :biggrin:


----------



## illholla

> _Originally posted by king-918_@Sep 25 2007, 12:25 PM~8866511
> *did you use dye or paint?
> *



on what?


----------



## illholla

heres a few


----------



## natedawg91

any way u can fit a bench seat in the front of a 83 cutlass


----------



## Long Roof

> _Originally posted by natedawg91_@Sep 30 2007, 10:44 PM~8904588
> *any way u can fit a bench seat in the front of a 83 cutlass
> *


El Camino bench would work.


----------



## Long Roof

> _Originally posted by king-918_@Sep 18 2007, 01:26 PM~8817711
> *what about changing the color of the dash?
> *



Fiberglass and paint it. I got a pic somewhere I'll have to dig it up.


----------



## Long Roof

Bad picture... But it gets the point across.


----------



## natedawg91

thank u long roof


----------



## king-918

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 30 2007, 10:52 PM~8904660
> *Bad picture...  But it gets the point across.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any pictures of the biuld


----------



## arabretard

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Sep 20 2007, 08:40 PM~8836194
> *heres my ladys ls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yea i got her a new wheel this was when we were putin it together
> *


what car are those seats from?


----------



## 84 2 dr cut

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Sep 17 2007, 06:45 PM~8811952
> *Good replacement for g-body seats are the el dorado cadillac seats. they are all power and they recline. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what years fit?


----------



## illholla

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Oct 1 2007, 02:59 PM~8908263
> *what car are those seats from?
> *



not really sure i got the front ones from a friend that had them in his ls


----------



## arabretard

> _Originally posted by 84 2 dr cut_@Oct 1 2007, 08:42 PM~8910614
> *what years fit?
> *


i think its the early 90s seats


----------



## king-918

i had kinda made my mind up to buy a pair of racing seats i am 6/1 and tierd of looking like monster in a cage :banghead:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by king-918_@Oct 3 2007, 02:21 PM~8924635
> *i had kinda made my mind up to buy a pair of racing seats i am 6/1 and tierd of looking like monster in a cage :banghead:
> *


LoL. I've seen a few bubble caprice/impalas with corvette seats that have that racing look and seem to sit lower than stock seats. I don't think it would be too hard to make the rails fit. and they can be found in leather :biggrin:


----------



## o g switchman

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Sep 20 2007, 09:40 PM~8836194
> *heres my ladys ls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yea i got her a new wheel this was when we were putin it together
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: HOMIE HERES MINES.......


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## illholla

nice


----------



## Long Roof

> _Originally posted by king-918_@Oct 1 2007, 10:15 AM~8907146
> *any pictures of the biuld
> *


Naw it was built awhile ago.


----------



## Long Roof

Here's a picture of the El Camino though.


----------



## GREAT WHITE

HERES 1 ...


----------



## arabretard

^^ :0 damn that looks comfy


----------



## king-918

hell ya


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Oct 4 2007, 09:46 AM~8930267
> *HERES 1 ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what kind of material is that??


----------



## Maricoparider

this is my g boby 84 monte took of the headrest for more of a custom look..ultraleather and ostrich.. :biggrin:


----------



## RegalLimited82

No headrest or pillowtops for me


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy

02 Saturn seats full power


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy

better pic


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by ROCapCitywhiteboy_@Dec 12 2007, 12:51 PM~9435367
> *better pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wheres the head rests?


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy

i think it looks way cleaner with out them. they stick up to high with them on.
Im gona get the seats recoverd with out the head rest holes.
but for now i can deal with the holes.


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by ROCapCitywhiteboy_@Dec 12 2007, 06:06 PM~9438026
> *i think it looks way cleaner with out them. they stick up to high with them on.
> Im gona get the seats recoverd with out the head rest holes.
> but for now i can deal with the holes.
> *


yeah, the holes were the first thing i noticed.  otherwise it looks good! pics of the actual car?


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy




----------



## Individuals502

> _Originally posted by ROCapCitywhiteboy_@Dec 12 2007, 12:51 PM~9435367
> *better pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what mods did you have to do for the brackets


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## elitdogg

yeah i been thinkin about some seats also cause being 6foot3 with 60/40s sucks balls someone told me i could use blazer and s10 seats too is that true? and around rochester ny g-body seats are hard to come by


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by elitdogg_@Feb 19 2008, 08:10 PM~9980744
> *yeah i been thinkin about some seats also cause being 6foot3 with 60/40s sucks balls someone told me i could use blazer and s10 seats too is that true? and around rochester ny g-body seats are hard to come by
> *




word i need a set of rear seats for my regal ive got a set from a 90's pontiac bonni and they fit pretty well


----------



## elitdogg

shit homie you got some reclinin fronts you would wanna part with :biggrin:


----------



## 250 Game

what bucket seats will swap into a cutlass


----------



## 250 Game

anybody


----------



## 250 Game

bump


----------



## elitdogg

if you go back to page one it will tell you


and anyone figure out what year caddy fits?


----------



## mike cadillac

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Sep 17 2007, 07:45 PM~8811952
> *Good replacement for g-body seats are the el dorado cadillac seats. they are all power and they recline. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn thats nice...so the el dorado seats just bolt right in.. so you don't have to modify anything besides the seat controls


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by astro64a409_@Sep 14 2007, 12:19 AM~8788347
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ROCapCitywhiteboy_@Dec 12 2007, 01:51 PM~9435367
> *better pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice


----------



## juiced86




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by mike cadillac_@Feb 23 2008, 06:15 AM~10010818
> *damn thats nice...so the el dorado seats just bolt right in.. so you don't have to modify anything besides the seat controls
> *


 bolt right in. just run a power wire and ground. :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin

:0 i like those eldo seats. too bad i have a centre console.


----------



## Wyze Krakz

Anybody got four buckets, or better yet anybody know how they install the rear buckets?


----------



## 81CutlassCalais

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Mar 2 2008, 03:18 PM~10071165
> *:0  i like those eldo seats. too bad i have a centre console.
> *


X2

It could probably be rigged up some how tho if you made the console alot shorter. 
I have been contemplating for a while doing this and if it would work out.


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

im not sure about you guys but i love pillow tops and casket style interior but not to crazy about all the mirrors or the crushed style fabrics...lol


----------



## Big Russ




----------



## CaliNorthRyder530

hey i've been thinking bout taking my back bench out of my 82 regal for some room for subs i want to put in, but if i could i was gonna try to put in a single bucket seat in the right corner, could i just get another bucket seat out of a regal or what?


----------



## ROSunshine

> _Originally posted by RoyalKnights_@Feb 18 2008, 09:49 AM~9970053
> *what mods did you have to do for the brackets
> *


i just made my own brackets out of angle iron. The rails were a bout an 1 1/2 wider, so it was a walk in the park. :biggrin:


----------



## RPLCC

> _Originally posted by Big Russ_@Mar 8 2008, 08:05 PM~10123579
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CAn I see more pics of this one?


----------



## NellyNell

1984 CuttyBang Supreme


----------



## Big Russ

> _Originally posted by RPLCC_@Mar 16 2008, 08:02 AM~10179336
> *CAn I see more pics of this one?
> *


yeah i can do that.............stby


----------



## GUNCRAZY

86 regal w seats out of a grand prix.


----------



## ROSunshine

Before
















After


----------



## 91bubblecaprice

:biggrin:


----------



## texasgold

cadi seats :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

pickin up some seats from a homie in Mia today


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 4 2008, 10:12 PM~10338567
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cadi seats :biggrin:
> *


I NEED TO BRING MY CAR OVER SO YOU CAN HOOK MY SEATS UP............ :biggrin:


----------



## warning




----------



## king-918

have been tring to change seats and wanted to know if the Aurora seats will fit in a cutlass, front and back


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

bonneville and audi 1.8 t a4 seats fit incredibly snug dont have pics but looks real good


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 91bubblecaprice_@Apr 2 2008, 08:43 PM~10320073
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sell your sheets for the seats to get covered........ :biggrin: 






















































just joking homie :biggrin:


----------



## elitdogg

will 91 dynasty seats fit in a 87 cut?


----------



## HiLow

Just picked these up, Out of a buick roadmaster. bolt right in. However the drive side was a bench seat but i just lifted the leather cut the frame out and a bit of foam and tucked the leather back down. Just did it really quick still gotta clean it up. All power, Only thing is they dont fold to get into the back seats but i was in a jam for some new seats. And they also are very close to the door panels. However Im just going to drill out the mounts abit bigger and move them towards the driveshaft tunnel abit to compensate.


----------



## HiLow

let me know what you guys think


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by HiLow_@May 27 2008, 01:00 AM~10743386
> *Just picked these up, Out of a buick roadmaster. bolt right in. However the drive side was a bench seat but i just lifted the leather cut the frame out and a bit of foam and tucked the leather back down. Just did it really quick still gotta clean it up. All power, Only thing is they dont fold to get into the back seats but i was in a jam for some new seats. And they also are very close to the door panels. However Im just going to drill out the mounts abit bigger and move them towards the driveshaft tunnel abit to compensate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i dunno about those :happysad:


----------



## HiLow

well Im trying to find some of those pillow buckets that come in a regal, and I dont have the time or cash this year to get anything recovered. I was at the wrecker the other and seen these for cheap so I picked them up and since they are vinyl they are easy to dye. My stock seats are burgandy so they would look like complete ass in a green/black car. Didnt think they looked all that bad for a temporary solution.


----------



## SinCity702

Buckets for my cutlass


----------



## P RIP Shorty

> _Originally posted by HiLow_@May 26 2008, 10:16 PM~10743502
> *well Im trying to find some of those pillow buckets that come in a regal, and I dont have the time or cash this year to get anything recovered. I was at the wrecker the other and seen these for cheap so I picked them up and since they are vinyl they are easy to dye. My stock seats are burgandy so they would look like complete ass in a green/black car. Didnt think they looked all that bad for a temporary solution.
> *


get at me man! i got cutlass pillows(grey), or i got non pillows (blue) or buckets (white)


----------

